# Still looking for the best Cola .... HELP!



## hyphen (12/11/14)

So I used to use Hangsen and Liqua Cola as my ADV . Haven't touched them since moving on to VM stuff and some imported bits .

Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions about some awesome Cola flavours available locally ?

HELP !


----------



## kevkev (12/11/14)

I really liked the Skyblue Cherry Cola. Its not a true Coca Cola, but pretty darn close.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/11/14)

I second @kevkev's suggestion
I also tried SkyBlue Cherry Cola a while back and liked it. Had a lovely fizz to it. 
Wasnt pure cola, more cherryish but was tasty


----------



## hyphen (12/11/14)

Thanks


----------



## Mklops (14/11/14)

It's a pity @Gizmo and @ Stroodlepuff stopped making their vapeking Cola. Was the best I have tried so far! Spot on Wilson toffee cola!


----------



## Danny (14/11/14)

@hyphen vapemob make just a cola flavour (https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/cola-e-liquid/), I quite liked it very close to cola fizz pop. I like most of the vape mob juices though so opinion could be biased, pricing is very reasonable for the quality you get imo. If you do find something special elsewhere please post it up, I do love me some cola.


----------



## steve (14/11/14)

Al i also found that sky blue cherry cola quite pleasant mate


----------

